# sex drive



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

is there anything i can eat,drink,smoke etc etc to make ourselves hornier?ive heard nuts adds up to it,but how true ist?i needed the real thing!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you had your hormones checked?

Read these articles....

Oxytocin

The link between the hormone oxytocin and female orgasm, bonding and attachment - happyspouse (Dawn Michael M.A.)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I feel reviving your dopamine, stirring the romantic pot is a good way to stir the passion. Something that "affected" my mind & made me fall hopelessly back in love with my husband & wanting sex like an addicted person...was a few yrs ago, taking the time to make a *Movie Maker video *of our lives together, stayed up all night scanning photos of our life.... adding a mushy love song (This I promise you)...

.... and when I played this thing back.... OMG, the rush of emotions just flooded me....I just sat there, head in my hands... thinking where did all the time go... I wanted sooo bad to reach into that screen, Grab that young man again....and re-live those years, suddently everything I felt I was taking for Granted , things we missed...was right in front of me... I even cried....and well...my sex drive kicked in like a MAD woman, even my husband will say....it started right there...when he got up for work, I was still up, I was all over him, been that way ever since. 

Then I just "fed" the way I was feeling...kept me on a nice High anyway. 

I believe what happened was..... I re-vived my Dopamine !! I think I was having some other hormonals changes coming upon me around that time though too- which added a little more KICK.

It didn't seem to matter what I ate, this never affected my drive, they say chocolate is good, I don't know! 

Working on body image helps, buy some HOT lingerie, ACT sexy, look at yourself in the mirror, imagine yourself that Vixen, it boosts the enthusiam for sure -when you FEEL "HOT" for your man... it oozes sexual "confidence" ... and he will eat that up..and in turn, you will feel on top of the world.

For me in the past -when I had my mind more on our kids or projects than sex... watching a hot romantic movie/ sex scene, reading a Romance novel, I would even skip to the juicy parts...this had me DYING to go find him and take him down. Darn I should have spent more time reading that stuff !


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I have read that oysters, cinnamon and soy can all increase your sex drive. Personally, unless you are interested in sex and interested in your partner, nothing will help.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> I have read that oysters, cinnamon and soy can all increase your sex drive. Personally, unless you are interested in sex and interested in your partner, nothing will help.


This!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Milk - 25 Superfoods for Better Sex - 

 InterCourses: An Aphrodisiac Cookbook : Books


----------



## linabronson (Aug 9, 2012)

I was all over him, been that way ever since


----------

